# Pedigree database vs. AKC website



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

So we finally found out who our Molly's parents are. Our breeder did not give us our AKC papers, but we've been in contact with Molly's sister's family and they faxed over the lineage on their dog.

From the Pedigree database I found out Molly's sire is an active K9 officer, but nothing about the Dam. Her sister's pedigree certificate shows her mother's lineage going back 3 generations originating from the breeder. It looks like Czech father and American mother.

Which is better for research, the AKC or pedigree database? Now that I have the sire and dam info, should I register Molly with AKC, PD, both or neither because of her age? I hope I've phrased this all OK, not to familiar with pedigree terminology.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I would start with AKC. You have a 3 generation pedigree for her litter sister? Were you just wanting to know what was further back?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Pedigree database is all user based information. I can basically go on there and just make up my own pedigree and put it on there. No way to tell if the information is correct or not. AKC is more legitimate, so that's what I'd go by if I were you.

To register with the AKC, you're going to need official registration papers from the breeder for your specific dog. Do you have those?

To put the pedigree on pedigree database, just sign up and put in the information yourself.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Pedigree database is all user based information. I can basically go on there and just make up my own pedigree and put it on there. No way to tell if the information is correct or not. AKC is more legitimate, so that's what I'd go by if I were you.
> 
> To register with the AKC, you're going to need official registration papers from the breeder for your specific dog. Do you have those?
> 
> To put the pedigree on pedigree database, just sign up and put in the information yourself.


No - and the breeder died a last year. The business is still open, but getting documents has been an issue for other people as well from what I've heard.

I was hoping for photos, or something official about the dam. The sire lineage has is pretty detailed, all but a photo and where he works!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you tried contacting the breeder (who ever is running the program now) for information about the dam? If there's nothing online, I'd think that would be your only resource.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Have you tried contacting the breeder (who ever is running the program now) for information about the dam? If there's nothing online, I'd think that would be your only resource.


I'll try again, I tried when Molly was a pup, but there is always a chance that now I'll get a better response.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If you want to post the dam's name, someone may be able to dig up some info for you...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> If you want to post the dam's name, someone may be able to dig up some info for you...


Sure,

the dam is Von Falconer Sadie
the sire is Heiko Z Agiru Bohemia


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sire is all west german show lines. Not finding anything on the dam.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sire is all west german show lines. Not finding anything on the dam.


Well thank you! the pedigree database showed Czech, is CZR the abbr for czech republic? You were correct in that anything can be posted.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They each have their pros and cons. PDB is free, people actually put in titles, show results, breed survey reports, photos, health results, etc. and it's all online publicly. AKC records will have official pedigrees of AKC registered dogs, stud book, and AKC titles but some of it is not free and/or publicly accessible.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The AKC is the only worldwide recognized registry in the US for purebred dogs - the "OFFICIAL" registry. The database is just that, a free database for information and research, holds no official status...

The first thing you do is to contact AKC and explain the Milena....and who the dogs parents are and get their advice as to what you need from the breeder's estate to register your dog....if any littermates are registered, all to the better!!! That means there WAS a litter registration processed.

Lee


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

At first we didn't care about her lineage since we did not have her papers, but last week this man my daughter recognized as police dog trainer stopped her on the street as she was walking Molly and said Molly looked like she could be related to his dog. So then we started thinking, if she had relatives in the area it would be fun for a meet up. Turns out our dogs were not related. But she has met her sister a couple times. Very similar in personalities. We also met her brother or could be half brother, same sire. He is a sweetheart, not like the girls at all!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with Lee. Breeders, being human, do die sometimes. So, the AKC probably has a procedure for dealing with the estate's executors when it comes to papers. I would definitely contact them (AKC) and talk to a human, and go from there.

Good luck.


----------

